# Tekkers - Meat Free Malitia & The Gains Brigade



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

That's right mother ****ers let's do this ****. Been off about 2 months or more I think, I continued cutting through pct and like an absolute bellend I kept using rohm thermo lipid at 2ml per day so a decent amount of t3, as you can imagine I lost all kinds of muscle mass. All kinds. I did get fairly lean but i felt like a twig so started eating again, slacked on the training, body fat rose again so abs went away and I looked fat and skinny again lol. ****ing waste of time the last 4 months has been :lol: still, live and learn.

So here we are, day 1 of the new cycle.. which as ever I will plan now and then change it along the way so that by week 5 this plan will have no relevance to what I'm actually doing, but we still need to plan don't we 

Here is the gear, atleast some of it..










*DRUGS*

Im thinking 15 weeks

Triumph labs test e starting at 750mg Working my way up to a gram. Pinning sub q as always.

2 pills of Triumph labs Dianadrol giving 50mg dbol and 50mg anadrol per day for 6 weeks. (If the anadrol kills my appetite I will drop it and run dbol at 80 mg per day)

Then at week 10 ill add anavar at 100mg per day till I start pct at week 18.

I will be using pharma hcg 1000iu per week, pharma proviron (advise on dosage appreciated), and im iether gunna use adex or nolva along cycle for data der gyno sensitivity. Also in the mix is HGH my first time using it, I have tons of it saved up for this, gonna start with the europharma just too see if it's alright, if it's not ill send it back and get something else, then will add in the simplexx once I know my ugl gh is good to go. With hgh can i get away with 8 iu 3-4 days per week or is it better to use 4iu everyday? I'm pinning 6 jabs per week with the test already :lol:

Iv also got some slow acting Slin coming, I'm still looking into that though as I'm unsure.

Also got triumph accutane on hand incase of spots.

And then to wrap it up ill be using triumphs total PCT which is nolva clomid and cialis

*TRAINING*

Training is a little different. I'm training only at home, I have a power cage, a bench, pull up bar, dip station, upper and lower cable pulley points with the various handles, and I am splitting up my routine, for example last night I did 5 sets of dips to failure followed by incline bench 6 sets to failure, medium weight with fast reps. Then did a few sets of tricep pushdown on the cable. Then finished off with about 8 sets of pull ups, last 3 were forced, cheat sets. Then today I will do overhead presses, barbell rows, t bar rows, biceps and shrugs. Tomorrow squats and calf raises, then bench press again Friday followed by 2 days off. I will also do light kettle ball side raises every other day , tons of them.

*DIET*

Meat free malitia checking in. Diet is very clean, consisting mainly on rice, pasta, beans, nuts, and tons and tons of vegetables. 400g of refried pinto beans gives 25g of protein and is better than any steak  protein will be around 100g per day maybe a touch more, fats will be low, atleast compared to my previous diets :lol: and carbs will be pretty high. I will occasionally allow myself a treat which will consist of wholegrain bread, a pizza, cream cheese, and occasionally the odd vegeburger. That's as dirty as it gets folks. I will post food porn, gains pics. And before and after once the cycle is done. I have everything in place, nothing can **** this up!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

'In'

Ever think youll go back to being a meat eater?


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

@IGotTekkers, been trying to PM you since yesterday mate


----------



## MyronGainz (Apr 29, 2013)

100g of protein a day. Interested to see how it goes for you, I'm also of the belief that excessively high protein is unneccesary however I think I'm quite alone on here thinking like that :sad:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> 'In'
> 
> Ever think youll go back to being a meat eater?


Not in a million years mate. There mere thought of eating a dead animal carcass makes me feel physical sick lol.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

MyronGainz said:


> 100g of protein a day. Interested to see how it goes for you, I'm also of the belief that excessively high protein is unneccesary however I think I'm quite alone on here thinking like that :sad:


Your not alone mate there are studies that show higher protein does not give greater changes in body composition. If i find them ill link them


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Interested in this so will keep reading. Good luck mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

In mate


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

So vegan or veg? if theres any differance?

Do you eat fish ?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Cheat meal for breakfast, 2 veggy sausage sarnies in wholegrain bread. I don't normaly count macros but for reference

Calories 825

Carb 88

Fat 23

Protein 65!

Linda mccartney veggie sausages are the nuts. Low in fat, low in carb and 11g protein per pop. 6 in a box from Iceland £1 atm and they taste banging too.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> So vegan or veg? if theres any differance?
> 
> Do you eat fish ?


Vegetarian mate. Vegetarians don't eat any living thing but vegans don't eat anything which has any type of animal product in it, so no dairy, literally just fruit and veg. I'll probably go vegan in the future but i love my cheese too much lol.


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

So loads of milk im assuming for protein content?

How about cottage cheese etc?


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

IN

out of curiosity why are you jabbing test e 6 times a week?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought you met women at the kebab shop? Your going to miss all that


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

NFS said:


> IN
> 
> out of curiosity why are you jabbing test e 6 times a week?


dont think he said that bro


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> dont think he said that bro





IGotTekkers said:


> That's right mother ****ers let's do this ****. Been off about 2 months or more I think, I continued cutting through pct and like an absolute bellend I kept using rohm thermo lipid at 2ml per day so a decent amount of t3, as you can imagine I lost all kinds of muscle mass. All kinds. I did get fairly lean but i felt like a twig so started eating again, slacked on the training, body fat rose again so abs went away and I looked fat and skinny again lol. ****ing waste of time the last 4 months has been :lol: still, live and learn.
> 
> So here we are, day 1 of the new cycle.. which as ever I will plan now and then change it along the way so that by week 5 this plan will have no relevance to what I'm actually doing, but we still need to plan don't we
> 
> ...


from my understanding from this he did?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My bird is a veggie and has quorn and stuff, had some butternut squash nut roast thing of hers the other day and it was actually ok.

I'd rather have a fat burger though.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

NFS said:


> from my understanding from this he did?


ah i thought he meant growth.

wtf lol. unless he is using prop at the mo.

confused :whistling:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> So loads of milk im assuming for protein content?
> 
> How about cottage cheese etc?


Na mate none of that. The only dairy I eat is cream cheese.

If you look 2 posts above you'll see my veggy sausage sarnie had 65g protein, and there's tons in beans nuts and veg if you eat enough of it


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

NFS said:


> from my understanding from this he did?


I jab sub q mate so 0.5ml per spot, 3 ml is 6 jabs


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Smitch said:


> My bird is a veggie and has quorn and stuff, had some butternut squash nut roast thing of hers the other day and it was actually ok.
> 
> I'd rather have a fat burger though.


how about a burger and butter nut sqaush? or bangers and butternut squash and mash. Or steak and butternut squash. You can have both ! its not one or the other


----------



## NFS (Jan 9, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I jab sub q mate so 0.5ml per spot, 3 ml is 6 jabs


any benefit from this oppose to jabbing your glute?


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> I jab sub q mate so 0.5ml per spot, 3 ml is 6 jabs


whats the reason behind this mate? any benefits in doing so over once weekly IM?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> whats the reason behind this mate? any benefits in doing so over once weekly IM?


Loads of benefits mate, no pip, no scar tissue, jabbing through muscle is ****ing horrible and there's no need for it 

Sub q is just as effective and they reckon actually has a better absorbtion stability or something. I also used to suffer badly with test flue with im, since jabbing sub q iv never had it!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

NFS said:


> any benefit from this oppose to jabbing your glute?


As a above


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Loads of benefits mate, no pip, no scar tissue, jabbing through muscle is ****ing horrible and there's no need for it
> 
> Sub q is just as effective and they reckon actually has a better absorbtion stability or something. I also used to suffer badly with test flue with im, since jabbing sub q iv never had it!


cool, didnt know that i will have a wee look into mate. 

do you use a blue or slin pin?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> cool, didnt know that i will have a wee look into mate.
> 
> do you use a blue or slin pin?


Little Slin mate but i back load it with a green. There's a few youtube vids on it ones an endo and prescribes trt via sub q.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Little Slin mate but i back load it with a green. There's a few youtube vids on it ones an endo and prescribes trt via sub q.


will have a search. ta bud


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

In like foreskin.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Any reason for going meat free tekkers? probably explained it a 1000 times but i dont venture into these journals often, good luck anyway


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

where do you get ur re-fried beans at mate? i wanna try some


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> where do you get ur re-fried beans at mate? i wanna try some


Any supermarket in the section where they do all the old el paso Mexican stuff. Mix some chilli sauce in it and eat them cold mate its amazing. I made my own yesterday but my recipe needs tweeking lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> Any reason for going meat free tekkers? probably explained it a 1000 times but i dont venture into these journals often, good luck anyway


It's way more healthier imo. And it didn't make any sense that I like animals and take my kids to pet the sheep and goats at the wildlife park then pop to tesco and partake in their torture and slaughter. So gave it up mate.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cheat meal for breakfast, 2 veggy sausage sarnies in wholegrain bread. I don't normaly count macros but for reference
> 
> Calories 825
> 
> ...


*There is a chemical in those bangers that is also used in plastering compound. They are not the best choice.*

*
You are better off with another.*


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

You should have sweet corn with the beans. If I remember correctly the beans are low in one amino acid and high in another while sweet corn is the opposite so they compliment each other


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

IN ON BULK OF DESTINY


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Isn't sub q supposedly for water based steroids as it's easier to be absorbed in the fat area in comparison with oil based.? I heard oil based is a big NO NO


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Also I think too much meat in my diet for instance makes me feel bloated as fuk! And find it hard eating so much meat in one day. I mix it up with milk, beans, lentils etc.

And I can vouch that the one legged slag's veggie sausages are the bees knees!


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

dave-taff89 said:


> Also I think too much meat in my diet for instance makes me feel bloated as fuk! And find it hard eating so much meat in one day. I mix it up with milk, beans, lentils etc.
> 
> And I can vouch that the *one legged slag's* veggie sausages are the bees knees!


Surely this is Heather McCartney....


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Asouf said:


> Surely this is Heather McCartney....


Epic.... Haha .... She'd be rolling in her grave :lol:


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Certainly is haha


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Anyways RIP I don't usually troll on the deceased


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

In on the veggie warrior


----------



## mmc1234 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not enough vegetarian bodybuilders, will be good to see veggie gains on steroids.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

In - for the wind


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

In mate :thumb:

Do you shoot all sub cut 0.5ml x 6 together or spread them through the week? Wondered what happens to the absorption rate that's all.

I'd personally shoot hgh 3 times a week, mon wed fri maybe.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Blinkey said:


> *There is a chemical in those bangers that is also used in plastering compound. They are not the best choice.*
> 
> *
> You are better off with another.*


Is there anything particularly bad about the chemical mate?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

dave-taff89 said:


> Isn't sub q supposedly for water based steroids as it's easier to be absorbed in the fat area in comparison with oil based.? I heard oil based is a big NO NO


No mate its a load of bollox. Anyone that says it's a big no no is ignorant or stoopid lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

mmc1234 said:


> Not enough vegetarian bodybuilders, will be good to see veggie gains on steroids.


When I eventually turn vegan im gonna be the henchest vegan bodybuilder by far


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is there anything particularly bad about the chemical mate?


Can't be much worse than what's in normal sausages, it's prob just filler.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> In mate :thumb:
> 
> Do you shoot all sub cut 0.5ml x 6 together or spread them through the week? Wondered what happens to the absorption rate that's all.
> 
> I'd personally shoot hgh 3 times a week, mon wed fri maybe.


Last cycle i was doing 8 shots every Monday in 1 go all over my gut, this time I'm splitting Mon wed Fri


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

In!!! That's some fcuking monies worth of gear. It's a shame your still gay (vegetarian) though. Would be beastly gains with a bit of lovely steak and chicken to go with that gear. Lol.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> In!!! That's some fcuking monies worth of gear. It's a shame your still gay (vegetarian) though. Would be beastly gains with a bit of lovely steak and chicken to go with that gear. Lol.


I was wondering about the likely cost but too polite to ask


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

saxondale said:


> I was wondering about the likely cost but too polite to ask


Fcuk that. Tekkers love to talk about how loaded he is and quite rightly so, although money doesn't motivate me in life particularly xos I've never had it, but I must admit it would be great to see how life can be on half what this cvnt has. Lol.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

Refried beans crew checking in.

You on that blaha time?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

saxondale said:


> I was wondering about the likely cost but too polite to ask


I know it's against the rules to say what an item costs but not sure about ballpark figures on a stockpile. So mods feel free to delete, tell me to delete but once my other 12 simplex carts arrive this cycle is touching 2k in value lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Zurg said:


> Refried beans crew checking in.
> 
> You on that blaha time?


Yes fam you know that


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subq jabs give me the willies! I even hate MT2 and slin jabs there! Never mind gear


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

What about running some peptides with your growth? Mod grf and ghrp2?

I think there's a protocol where you hit the gh 15 minutes after the peptides.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Zurg said:


> What about running some peptides with your growth? Mod grf and ghrp2?
> 
> I think there's a protocol where you hit the gh 15 minutes after the peptides.


Sounds like a whole lot of hassle mate. Lol.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

You got that vege YouTube channel going yet?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dinner last night, bean chilli tortilla bowls


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> You got that vege YouTube channel going yet?


Iv made 1 video but i can't get my intro to upload in my phones video maker. I had it made by a professional animator that does cartoon ads for the telly, it's pretty cool lol.

Once iv sorted it ill be making loads of videos, man's got new business ideas to persue


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv made 1 video but i can't get my intro to upload in my phones video maker. I had it made by a professional animator that does cartoon ads for the telly, it's pretty cool lol.
> 
> Once iv sorted it ill be making loads of videos, man's got new business ideas to persue


Coolio

Have you tried out that Dr zak protein pasta yet?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince Adam said:


> Coolio
> 
> Have you tried out that Dr zak protein pasta yet?


Not yet mate but i will be


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

In!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Dinner last night, bean chilli tortilla bowls


Fcuk that looks so good! Did you make that?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Is there anything particularly bad about the chemical mate?


Just do not like the thought of eating concrete!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuk that looks so good! Did you make that?


Yeah mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate


Nice!! I can't even make chicken. It's always burnt and dry or raw lol.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Will be following!

First time using triumph?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Will be following!
> 
> First time using triumph?


First time on their oils as they have only started making them but been using their orals and ancillaries for 2 years, wouldn't use anything else now!


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate


What about the tortilla bowls?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Smitch said:


> What about the tortilla bowls?


Who do you think i am Heston? Lol. They are new in asda


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

IGotTekkers said:


> Who do you think i am Heston? Lol. They are new in asda


Well i did question it!

Look good though.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

the tortillas look pretty damn good to be honest Tekkers.

but come on man you must miss this...



...mmmmmmm


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> the tortillas look pretty damn good to be honest Tekkers.
> 
> but come on man you must miss this...
> 
> ...


Lol, rotting animal carcass. ****ing discusting!


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> First time on their oils as they have only started making them but been using their orals and ancillaries for 2 years, wouldn't use anything else now!


Let us know how you get on.

Can't reply to PM, empty space


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Meat free body builder joining the brigade lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> the tortillas look pretty damn good to be honest Tekkers.
> 
> but come on man you must miss this...
> 
> ...


That's a fancy oven, gotta be your mammas


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Hafpor said:


> That's a fancy oven, gotta be your mammas


Good guess.. it actually is :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ok so i'm almost a week into cycle and **** me triumphs Dianadrol is some serious ****. I bought new brutus shirts 2 weeks ago and now they don't even ****ing fit! Went out last night and everyone said how the feck have you gone from losing all that weight to being hench again in matter of a week :lol: Iv only used anadrol once before and thought it was pants and dbol normaly takes me a good 2 weeks to get going but seems the 2 together are magic. Looking forward to seeing what the next few weeks brings.

Training has been fecking decent, i love having my bedroom set up its so much better than going to the gym. Time is of no limit So i can do a bunch of chin ups and dips to failure then go back half an hour later and smash out a few more sets. Plus I can train at midnight while the woman is trying to sleep. I love ****ing her off.


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Lol, rotting animal carcass. ****ing discusting!





IGotTekkers said:


> It's way more healthier imo. And it didn't make any sense that I like animals and take my kids to pet the sheep and goats at the wildlife park then pop to tesco and partake in their torture and slaughter. So gave it up mate.


Never made sense to me vegetarianism.

Do you sit on a leather couch? Wear leather shoes? leather wallet? etc?

Vegetarians seem oblivious to the nature in which leather is obtained (skinning). And the animals are killed in exactly the same way as for meat.

Other than that, in for this, you seem like an interesting fella to say the least


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ruzicka said:


> Never made sense to me vegetarianism.
> 
> Do you sit on a leather couch? Wear leather shoes? leather wallet? etc?
> 
> ...


I don't think vegetarians are oblivious at all mate. Some may be, but certainly not as oblivious as meat eaters/leather wearers. My doc martens are leather and will be the last leather item I will ever purchase, theyv got some great mahogany vegan ones for £120 which I'm getting soon


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I don't think vegetarians are oblivious at all mate. Some may be, but certainly not as oblivious as meat eaters/leather wearers. My doc martens are leather and will be the last leather item I will ever purchase, theyv got some great mahogany vegan ones for £120 which I'm getting soon


So you're a vegetarian but you're gonna wait until you've worn them out to replace them? hmmm.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Ruzicka said:


> So you're a vegetarian but you're gonna wait until you've worn them out to replace them? hmmm.


No, I'm going to be ordering them in the next week or 2. Does that make me a bad veggie?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Ruzicka said:


> So you're a vegetarian but you're gonna wait until you've worn them out to replace them? hmmm.


Surely that's the right thing to do? Otherwise it would be wasteful


----------



## Ruzicka (Jun 26, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> No, I'm going to be ordering them in the next week or 2. Does that make me a bad veggie?


Very.



Leigh L said:


> Surely that's the right thing to do? Otherwise it would be wasteful


Waste not want not. I like your style


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

I never understood why the vast majority of the vegaterians I know still eat fish, do fish not matter as much as chickens or cows or something. A knowledgable vegaterian please explain why trawling the bottom of the oceans clean is more morally acceptable then raising and cow and killing it for its meat.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

PD89 said:


> I never understood why the vast majority of the vegaterians I know still eat fish, do fish not matter as much as chickens or cows or something. A knowledgable vegaterian please explain why trawling the bottom of the oceans clean is more morally acceptable then raising and cow and killing it for its meat.


That's a pescatarian mate. ****es my wife off when people claim vegetarian but eat fish. You ain't vegetarian mofos.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PD89 said:


> I never understood why the vast majority of the vegaterians I know still eat fish, do fish not matter as much as chickens or cows or something. A knowledgable vegaterian please explain why trawling the bottom of the oceans clean is more morally acceptable then raising and cow and killing it for its meat.


It's not. If they eat fish they are not vegetarian. They are pescatarian. I don't eat anything that's had a face


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Good going Tekkers, looking good to show you can build on a vegetarian diet. Out of interest, whats your ratio breakdown on fats/proteins/carbs, now that animal based proteins are gone?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Ruzicka said:


> Waste not want not. I like your style


 as he owns them from previously, the animal already died.

Best thing now is that full use is made from the by-products, unless that's now felt to be abhorrent.

Personally, I'm keen on recycling and reusing and always try to


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

rumbaba said:


> Good going Tekkers, looking good to show you can build on a vegetarian diet. Out of interest, whats your ratio breakdown on fats/proteins/carbs, now that animal based proteins are gone?


I don't count macros at all mate but fats are pretty low, medium protein and high carb. It's still Very easy to get a decent amount of protein without meat. Even most bead has 5g per slice so chuck some cheese etc in a sarnie and youv got 30g protein. Beans etc have high protein too.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> as he owns them from previously, the animal already died.
> 
> Best thing now is that full use is made from the by-products, unless that's now felt to be abhorrent.
> 
> Personally, I'm keen on recycling and reusing and always try to


That is pretty much my view mate, i already bought them so the damage is done.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Tekkers, when I was veggie I got really into my smoked tofu. A company called Taifun does a cracking smoked tofu. A 200g portion is going to give you 40g protein, 8g carbs and 19g fat for only 350 calories.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

musclemate said:


> Hey Tekkers, when I was veggie I got really into my smoked tofu. A company called Taifun does a cracking smoked tofu. A 200g portion is going to give you 40g protein, 8g carbs and 19g fat for only 350 calories.


Unfortunately I don't get on with tofu at all. It's like eating a soft cheese but doesn't taste as nice. No matter how much I freeze it or dry it and press it, it never goes firm like they say it does.  it's like white jelly when it's cooked


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Unfortunately I don't get on with tofu at all. It's like eating a soft cheese but doesn't taste as nice. No matter how much I freeze it or dry it and press it, it never goes firm like they say it does.  it's like white jelly when it's cooked


That's the beauty if this type of smoked tofu. None of the pale white stuff you're use to. It's very firm, dry and meaty. and if you slice it thin you can fry it and it tastes like smoked bacon. There is another type by Viana that is even firmer and dryer.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> It's not. If they eat fish they are not vegetarian. They are pescatarian. I don't eat anything that's had a face


This geezers safe then


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Ok so i'm almost a week into cycle and **** me triumphs Dianadrol is some serious ****. I bought new brutus shirts 2 weeks ago and now they don't even ****ing fit! Went out last night and everyone said how the feck have you gone from losing all that weight to being hench again in matter of a week :lol: Iv only used anadrol once before and thought it was pants and dbol normaly takes me a good 2 weeks to get going but seems the 2 together are magic. Looking forward to seeing what the next few weeks brings.
> 
> Training has been fecking decent, i love having my bedroom set up its so much better than going to the gym. Time is of no limit So i can do a bunch of chin ups and dips to failure then go back half an hour later and smash out a few more sets. Plus I can train at midnight while the woman is trying to sleep. I love ****ing her off.


anadrol is amazing if u get good gear


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

In mate, interesting read so far!

Good luck with it


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Sooo er... this vegetarian thing, is it like low-carbing where you get a cheat meal every so often, or more like a meat-meal? :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Sooo er... this vegetarian thing, is it like low-carbing where you get a cheat meal every so often, or more like a meat-meal? :lol:


Haha no meat cheating for me mate


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Haha no meat cheating for me mate


awww man. You used to be cool.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

squatthis said:


> awww man. You used to be cool.


nothing cooler than animal love bro  7 weeks meat free.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> 7 weeks meat free.


Bet you feel 110% healthier for it too


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kiwi As said:


> Bet you feel 110% healthier for it too


1000000% healthier mate! Made a big old pot of vegetable stew today in the slow cooker, i eat more veg now in 1 meal than I did in a week as a meat eater. And I get just as much protein too without even trying


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Kiwi As said:


> Bet you feel 110% healthier for it too


Why should absence from meat make one feel healthier? If my fat intake falls too low, I become somewhat lethargic and morose.As soon as I increase it my mood improves.Its what we are designed to eat.Animal fat has protected,and sustained humans for 100,000 plus years.Its only in the last 70 or so years it has been vilified based on mistruths and lies.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

essexboy said:


> Why should absence from meat make one feel healthier? If my fat intake falls too low, I become somewhat lethargic and morose.As soon as I increase it my mood improves.Its what we are designed to eat.Animal fat has protected,and sustained humans for 100,000 plus years.Its only in the last 70 or so years it has been vilified based on mistruths and lies.


stretch post bro

I say it because I went 100% vegan for 1 week when I was run down and I felt invincible


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> 1000000% healthier mate! Made a big old pot of vegetable stew today in the slow cooker, i eat more veg now in 1 meal than I did in a week as a meat eater. And I get just as much protein too without even trying


Good stuff (Y) might have to invest in one of these slow cookers. Bro good on you, your body will thank you. When are we gonna see this vego channel up and running? Very interested to see hw it goes


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Why should absence from meat make one feel healthier? If my fat intake falls too low, I become somewhat lethargic and morose.As soon as I increase it my mood improves.Its what we are designed to eat.Animal fat has protected,and sustained humans for 100,000 plus years.Its only in the last 70 or so years it has been vilified based on mistruths and lies.


It's not all myth mate And different cultures around th world have been eating high carb/fibre and low fat/protein diets for centuries and are some of the healthiest.

Of course a low animal product, high fruit and veg diet diet is gonna make me feel better, and I do feel 100000% times better.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

If you don't mind me asking, what kind of improvements are you seeing?

General mood, sleep or is it something else?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Zurg said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what kind of improvements are you seeing?
> 
> General mood, sleep or is it something else?


I just feel like a healthy functioning person which I havnt felt in years. And my bowel movements are awesome haha


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

drugs kicked in yet?


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> I just feel like a healthy functioning person which I havnt felt in years. And my bowel movements are awesome haha


You better watch ur mrs doesn't attack you with that dildo again :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

100g protein a day? Fcuk tekkers you used to bang that down in one meal! Surely you should double that intake at least?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> 100g protein a day? Fcuk tekkers you used to bang that down in one meal! Surely you should double that intake at least?


Na mate 100g is plenty, people that have an interest in protein sales will of course like you to believe you need more


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kiwi As said:


> drugs kicked in yet?


They sure have mate libido is getting back up, I don't weigh myself anymore but i feel like I'm up around 10 lb


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Na mate 100g is plenty, people that have an interest in protein sales will of course like you to believe you need more


Well I know from experience(as do thousands of others probably) that if I don't consume enough protein I don't grow as well, or lose muscle quicker whilst on low kcal, fact.

What's made you stick with 100 mate? You had quite decent muscle mass?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Well I know from experience(as do thousands of others probably) that if I don't consume enough protein I don't grow as well, or lose muscle quicker whilst on low kcal, fact.
> 
> What's made you stick with 100 mate? You had quite decent muscle mass?


Well there's clinical studies that prove higher protein doesn't lead to better results in body composition, it was posted on here the other week I'll try and find it. I'm not sticking to 100g mate thats just roughly what I get per day. It's more than enough to grow well on


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Even before I rarely ever went over 150g, so that proves you don't need 200g+ for good gains


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well there's clinical studies that prove higher protein doesn't lead to better results in body composition, it was posted on here the other week I'll try and find it. I'm sticking to 100g mate thats just roughly what I get per day. It's more than enough to grow well on


If your happy and you say so mate 

100g just don't sound right when using steroids lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> If your happy and you say so mate
> 
> 100g just don't sound right when using steroids lol


He won't gain aswell as most anyway with a limited variety of protein sources and such low protein IMO - but it's a life choice I guess and being vegetarian probably outweighs his need to be big. Each to there own I suppose!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> He won't gain aswell as most anyway with a limited variety of protein sources and such low protein IMO - but it's a life choice I guess and being vegetarian probably outweighs his need to be big. Each to there own I suppose!


You can still get a full amino profile from non animal based protein.


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

Protein 101 on omarisuf YouTube channel with Alan Aragon is worth 5 minutes of attention. Around the 3 minute mark he summarises a few recommendations for different circumstances. A lot less required than I expected.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Well in week 2 now and suprised ly the test is kicking in already, my non existent libido took a turn for the better at the weekend and back to smashing the woman a few times a day  I swear gear kicks in faster when you jab sub q.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Well in week 2 now and suprised ly the test is kicking in already, my non existent libido took a turn for the better at the weekend and back to smashing the woman a few times a day  I swear gear kicks in faster when you jab sub q.


You do lots of little jabs subq don't you?

I've always believed if you were to inject say 3ml in one or 3ml across multiple sites the latter will reach peak levels faster


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

PD89 said:


> I never understood why the vast majority of the vegaterians I know still eat fish, do fish not matter as much as chickens or cows or something. A knowledgable vegaterian please explain why trawling the bottom of the oceans clean is more morally acceptable then raising and cow and killing it for its meat.


I'm NOT a veggie myself but all people(like veggies) make their own choices on what and what not to eat, hence most people in the UK wouldn't want to eat dog or cat but happily eat other animals instead. We all draw our line somewhere.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Whats the hairloss like for you? I was seeing your doing 6 weeks of dianabol as kick-starter


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jas said:


> Whats the hairloss like for you? I was seeing your doing 6 weeks of dianabol as kick-starter


My head is grade 1 all over now bro so i dont really notice, if anything iv seen my hairline improve!! Haha


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

RowRow said:


> You do lots of little jabs subq don't you?
> 
> I've always believed if you were to inject say 3ml in one or 3ml across multiple sites the latter will reach peak levels faster


Im doing 2 x 0.5ml jabs Mon wed Fri atm mate


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> My head is grade 1 all over now bro so i dont really notice, if anything iv seen my hairline improve!! Haha


Ok, that must be quite short? I think mine is 5 on top, 2 on the sides, yours must be a lot shorter ?

Do you take these orals on empty stomach, or after breakfast?

I noticed your using saving the anavar towards the end of the cycle, before PCT. I thought that was quite good choice,


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Jas said:


> Ok, that must be quite short? I think mine is 5 on top, 2 on the sides, yours must be a lot shorter ?
> 
> Do you take these orals on empty stomach, or after breakfast?
> 
> I noticed your using saving the anavar towards the end of the cycle, before PCT. I thought that was quite good choice,


It's as short as it can be without a razor mate. Sorry not grade 1, grade 0 I meant to say. Got some long **** nipple hair which makes up for it though


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Are you doing hcg on this cycle


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

RocoElBurn said:


> I'm NOT a veggie myself but all people(like veggies) make their own choices on what and what not to eat, hence most people in the UK wouldn't want to eat dog or cat but happily eat other animals instead. We all draw our line somewhere.


I've never understood that, I was having the discussion with our lass and she couldn't comprehend that i'd give dog or cat a go. At the end of the day its only like eating a lamb or something.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Yep test has deffo kicked in, week 2! Appetite is unsatiable, yesterday we went to harvesters and i had the goats cheese pasta AND the goats cheese tart with potato's and greens, 2 stacked bowls of pasta and salad with 3 bread rolls, then on the way home I had some crisps then when we got home I made a quarter lb veggy cheeseburger then had to make another one coz I was still hungry. Iv got a constant hard on aswell


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

2 weeks in, good stuff 900mg p/week isn't it?

Noticed any negatives from that new oil you're using?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kiwi As said:


> 2 weeks in, good stuff 900mg p/week isn't it?
> 
> Noticed any negatives from that new oil you're using?


No mate 500mg at will bump to 750 in a few weeks then bump to a gram when I need to. Negatives with test? Never :lol:


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

noticed in 2 weeks at 500, damn bro nice stuff you got there


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Kiwi As said:


> noticed in 2 weeks at 500, damn bro nice stuff you got there


Yeah mate I think it's coz I sub q it, last time I used tren e sub q I noticed within 1 week, whenever iv started a cycle IM it's taken 4-6 weeks to really notice. Perhaps it's just coz iv gone from being quite **** down already to back on so I'm just noticing it more


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Yeah mate I think it's coz I sub q it, last time I used tren e sub q I noticed within 1 week, whenever iv started a cycle IM it's taken 4-6 weeks to really notice. Perhaps it's just coz iv gone from being quite **** down already to back on so I'm just noticing it more


I wonder? Perhaps I'll subQ it next time as well and see if it comes on sooner


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Any updates yet mate or have u gone cannibal?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah it's been over 2 weeks..... :nono:


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

How's life mate? Can I get an update?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

skipper1987 said:


> Any updates yet mate or have u gone cannibal?





DutchTony said:


> Yeah it's been over 2 weeks..... :nono:


You all know how bad I am at keeping logs lol. I had to stop the cycle after week 2 coz of some business i had to attend to, then went on holiday, then the Mrs was in hospital with kidney troubles, so i dropped all the drugs apart from test at 500mg per week and I'm gonna get back on it now, diet is very good, all nice clean vegetables and beans  losing fat but im not 'cutting' so to speak im just training, eating well, using some drugs and seeing what happens.


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Cheat meal for breakfast, 2 veggy sausage sarnies in wholegrain bread. I don't normaly count macros but for reference
> 
> Calories 825
> 
> ...


I've eaten many foods, but I'm not a vegetarian..

These sausages are basically seitan which is wheat protein, so it's essentially a lot of gluten. So I'd personally avoid it and switch to maybe quorn or something else?

This is just my own opinion anyway - but IIFYM..


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

TLWFAP said:


> I've eaten many foods, but I'm not a vegetarian..
> 
> These sausages are basically seitan which is wheat protein, so it's essentially a lot of gluten. So I'd personally avoid it and switch to maybe quorn or something else?
> 
> This is just my own opinion anyway - but IIFYM..


I didn't know that, thanks for drawing It to my attention. As from today I am doing a 1 week trial as a vegan, just to see how I get on. If i find a week easy i may extend it to a month, maybe forever


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Join the dark side!! We miss you


----------



## Zurg (Jan 28, 2014)

How goes it tekkers?


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> 1000000% healthier mate! Made a big old pot of vegetable stew today in the slow cooker, i eat more veg now in 1 meal than I did in a week as a meat eater. And I get just as much protein too without even trying


Only problem now is youre loading your body with tonnes of harmful pesticides from your veg

So a bit of a false economy really

Unless you're buying organic


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BaronSamedii said:


> Only problem now is youre loading your body with tonnes of harmful pesticides from your veg
> 
> So a bit of a false economy really
> 
> Unless you're buying organic


I always buy organic.


----------



## BaronSamedii (Aug 29, 2014)

:thumbup1:


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> I always buy organic.


organic still uses pesticides. infact it uses more as they can't use the really effective ones.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BigNiggaThor said:


> organic still uses pesticides. infact it uses more as they can't use the really effective ones.


Im pretty sure organic means no pesticides? Does it not?

Oh well let's all stop eating food then and die.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Are you still noticing 0 difference since consuming less protein than before mate?


----------



## BigNiggaThor (Sep 2, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im pretty sure organic means no pesticides? Does it not?
> 
> Oh well let's all stop eating food then and die.


No it means no synthetic pesticides or chemical fertilizers


----------

